# Baby crocodile stolen from Victoria festival



## News Bot (Mar 21, 2011)

A BABY freshwater crocodile called Joshua has been stolen during a demonstration at a Victorian festival.

*Published On:* 21-Mar-11 02:31 PM
*Source:* By Michelle Draper via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## dale1988 (Mar 21, 2011)

dirty mongrel


----------



## kupper (Mar 21, 2011)

bound to happen with the way his reptiles are handed out at demos


----------



## dale1988 (Mar 21, 2011)

shouldnt matter some people are just low


----------



## dee4 (Mar 21, 2011)

A low act alright, but why would you allow that particular person to handle it again after he had already tried a couple of times...


----------



## Virides (Mar 21, 2011)

Might be putting him up on a pedastool higher than deserved - 
"We're talking about a well-planned heist," Mr Hoser said.

How can it be well planned when several attempts were made and he wasn't successful until the end of the day!

Bad what he did, and I hope they get the guy. Just don't agree that this guy should be made out to be smart in anyway.


----------



## inthegrass (Mar 21, 2011)

just maybe, they may have been different people on the stand through out the day. Hope the thieving dog gets caught.
cheers


----------



## varanid_mike (Mar 21, 2011)

It’s a pity someone stole the animal (for the animals sake) but its expected at that level of demonstration, animals all over the place and being flung on children. He seems to have a lot of problems with theft. In saying that theft can happen to the best protected displays where staff are well trained, professional and alert so it’s something all demonstrators/displayers need to be constantly aware of and on top off.
I hope the croc is ok

6:12pm edit.
Changed some of my comments from my last post as the company called me up complaining about those comments, It seems they spend half the time harassing and slandering other demonstrators but have a cry over 2 factual comments (1st hand reports) made about current news.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 21, 2011)

what!.....how are there so many reptile thefts lately, we need to invest in some security people!


----------



## Ramsayi (Mar 21, 2011)

Ah good old lettuce munching Ray.He is such a hoser.


----------



## driftoz (Mar 21, 2011)

dee4 said:


> A low act alright, but why would you allow that particular person to handle it again after he had already tried a couple of times...


 exactly what i was thinking


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 21, 2011)

dee4 said:


> A low act alright, but why would you allow that particular person to handle it again after he had already tried a couple of times...


 yeah it seems a bit odd , theres no way in hell i would have allowed him to hold it again after the first time he tryed to nick off with it .


----------



## darth72au (Mar 21, 2011)

Funny my kids said to me at the Pakenham show that they were surprised that a. None of the reps got stolen and b. That it was a miracle nobody got bitten! We were disgusted by their demo at the show. To say snakes were being chucked on people was an understatement! One girll was shaking a BHP while the two young guys were too busy texting their mates. There was no way they were keeping a proper watch on the 12 - 15 kids in there.

Then to top it off one of the guys came over to another wildlife/reptile stand a fair distance away with an olive around his neck and started making a nuisance of himself by getting in front of their staff and handing out business cards. It certainly left a bad taste in our mouths!


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 21, 2011)

losers. i hope they get theirs back!!!


----------



## lizardmech (Mar 21, 2011)

I wonder if it was a special croc with the bite gland surgically removed.


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Mar 22, 2011)

lizardmech said:


> I wonder if it was a special croc with the bite gland surgically removed.


 
It would be for educational purposed only.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 22, 2011)

.....bite gland....what, its mouth?


----------



## snakehandler (Mar 24, 2011)

Condition 11 of a Reptile Demonstrator permit in Victoria clearly states the following;
11) Possession and demonstration of wildlife under this permit must be conducted in a manner and proximity which minimises the risk of wildlife escaping or being stolen, stressed or injured in any way.

Ray is NOT the first person to have animals stolen during a display/demonstration, nor is this the first animal he has had stolen by his own admission on other sites. Many demonstrators here in Victoria run this risk every time they do their displays and allow members of the public to have reptiles given to them under minimal supervision.


----------



## stusnake (Mar 24, 2011)

Its unfortunate that the croc was stolen, and can only hope that it is safely returned or at the very least well cared for. On the other hand though, reading reports of the conduct of the presentation it seemed almost like an open invite for somebody to steal. I just cant understand why you conduct a show in such a way, its asking for trouble, not just with theft but public saftey/ liability. I do public shows from time to time, theres no way Id be permitted to conduct a display in such a fashion, let alone would I want to for my own professional crediblilty.


----------



## varanid_mike (Mar 24, 2011)

Agree 100% snakehandler and will also admit we have had this problem once before but changed our tactics to make sure it never happened again, also don’t agree with or condone theft; whoever it’s done too.


----------



## stusnake (Mar 24, 2011)

Its unfortunate that the croc was stolen, and can only hope that it is safely returned or at the very least well cared for. On the other hand though, reading reports of the conduct of the presentation it seemed almost like an open invite for somebody to steal. I just cant understand why you conduct a show in such a way, its asking for trouble, not just with theft but public saftey/ liability. I do public shows from time to time, theres no way Id be permitted to conduct a display in such a fashion, let alone would I want to for my own professional crediblilty.


----------



## snakes123 (Mar 24, 2011)

So he just walked along the street with the croc? :/

Ben


----------



## cleobhp (Mar 24, 2011)

snakes123 said:


> So he just walked along the street with the croc? :/
> 
> Ben


 
Well they said he was walking down the rd on the phone, prob calling someone to pick him up, it would look a bit weird someone walking down the rd with a croc, but what I don't understand is how can he get away with walking out with a croc? Do these people not watch who is handling their animals.


----------



## snakes123 (Mar 24, 2011)

cleobhp said:


> Well they said he was walking down the rd on the phone, prob calling someone to pick him up, it would look a bit weird someone walking down the rd with a croc, but what I don't understand is how can he get away with walking out with a croc? Do these people not watch who is handling their animals.



Haha as you do. As if no one noticed.

Ben


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 24, 2011)

Noone would have noticed because a baby freshy will fit in a bag, backpack or up a jumper,It's not a large item and easily nicked I would imagine.


----------



## Constantine200 (Mar 24, 2011)

No matter what you think of the demonstrators way of doing things, there is no excuse for the theft of the animal. I hope they catch the barstards and retrieve the croc.


----------

